# EUREKA!!!!!!!! Omnistep Problem Solved



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

After a lot of digging around on a site called Preloved wihich has something to do with MHF indirectly.we have solved the step prob (see forum) It was a 20Amp fuse but situated in the last place you would look for it in a fuse box behind the windscreen wiper motor in the engine, who would ever look there if they didn't know, we looked at all the other fuse boxes with no clue, and the Swift handbook gives no clue at all. So thanks to anyone out there who put their 2 penneth in, and you will now know if anyone else asks you. Thanks to all


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

you will now probably find that your fridge will cool on 12 volt when the engine is running as they share the same fusu


----------

